# Yamaha warrior help



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

I bought an '88 yamaha warrior 2 weeks ago, when I bought it it ran had a little bit of a knock but ran decent.... Took it home still ran all right but had the knock so I decided to change the oil low and behold only about 2 teaspoons of oil are in it.... fixed the knock... However ran it down the road and it was popping really bad... So i drained the tank ran carb cleaner throught the carb. mixed a tank of premium fuel and seafoam, starts to run really good so I take it to the dunes run it throught the premium seafoam mix put in strait premium starts running like crap acting like its flooding out ride it back to camp it dies wont start try to pull start no luck take it home tear off the case and the stator is shot... replaced the stator now when I push the start button starter turns but no spark at the plug until I let off the button then I get spark and after a while of trying to start and letting off it fires... Runs like crap popping bad and when idling revs high to low.... So does anyone have any Idea what I need to do next....


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Sounds like it needs a trip to a dealer. Get your check book out.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Maybe a spark plug wire. What's seafoam?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> What's seafoam?


The miracle drug of all internal combustion engines: http://www.seafoamsales.com/motorTuneUpTechGas.htm


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

most likely your jets could be dirty, you did you use the right mixture for the sea foam?


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

Push it off of a cliff...


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Yep used the specified amount of seafoam mix.... I'm thinking theres a short somewhere possibly the spark plug wire.... It also probly needs to be re-jetted


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Fatbass is very mechanically inclined, send him a PM. Testing the spark plug wire is pretty easy in general, assuming that the coil/engine side is accessible; simply test the resistance with an ohm meter, wnat to be close to 1.0, but I forget the exact figure-it actually varies by the quality of the wire. Secondly, assuming, that it will start, you may be able to see a short at night or in your garage, but don't run it for long in the garage with the door shut. *\-\*


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Maybe thats why I feel so goofy after working on it -)O(- :lol: OK so check the wire which should be about a 1.0 well I will check it and let ya know how it goes.... Pulled the cover back off and the flywheel is disinigrating so gonna have to replace it... I figure when the oil ran almost out the flywheel got hot started to come apart ripped up the stator and caused those problems...


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

so in other words you bought someone else's junk for how much?


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

The defunked flywheel is throwing off your dwell...... POOR spark conditions to say the least.
Seafoam likes to plug up the tiny jets that are in those mikuni carbs, take it apart and clean it the right way.
Also the starter may be drawing enough amps to cause the ignition coil to have low output, causing your starting problem.
The bottom end on them 350's are tough as nails, but be prepared to replace the top, running without oil in an air cooled engine is EXTREMELY HARD on things.
Valve springs weaken, causing float
valve stems warp, seizing in the guides
cam lobes and followers get really hot, warp ang gall, causing that lovely sound you're hearing.
Timing chain tends to stretch alot when things overheat too.......

Hopefully you got a really great deal, and the rest of the bike is in great condition. they are fun machines.
good luck!


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

chet said:


> Hopefully you got a really great deal, and the rest of the bike is in great condition. they are fun machines.
> good luck!


+1. Hope you are able to get it going. I have had a couple warriors in the past & they are tough as nails if treated right. I think you can get a new jet kit from plaza pretty cheap.


----------



## hairy1 (Sep 10, 2007)

+1 To what Chet has said.

If the top end is junk than the repair bill can easily exceed the value of the machine.

Clean the carb...fill it with oil...and run it until it blows.

And then sell it for a few hundred bucks.


----------

